# Tempered Masonite



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I tried regular masonite because I couls not find tempered and have had no problems for the 2 years I used them
Clint


----------



## Marc (May 20, 2005)

Clint, did you treat it on the inside with anything to make it more waterproof?


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I did not treat any part of the divider/feeder.
I put the rough side in and used Tightbond II glue to assemble with staples. The units work great and I have only had a few bees drown in them. The rough sides provides a ladder for the bees to get out.
Clint


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've had good luck with 1/4" luan. Coat the inside with wax or polyurethane or Camcoate.


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

you can use tile board for bath rooms left overs work great for feeders.
Don


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

>I checked with two home improvemnet stores (Menards and Lowe's), but all they carry is the regular masonite, which won't hold fluid in very well.

Try a regular lumber yard, not a megastore like Lowes. You may have to order it.

>I've had good luck with 1/4" luan.

I've also used Luan. One thing I don't like about Luan...the outside layer peels off, when removing combs attached to the feeder by the bees. Still, it's better than nothing.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Check out the paneling department I got a steal a few years back on some really ugly masonite paneling that worked perfectly for feeders.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

>Where do you get tempered masonite? 

I know (in the past) there are two kinds of masonite - tempered and untempered. The untempered, does not stand up to moisture very well. I "THINK" (not sure) the untempered is brown in color, tempered is much darker, almost blackish. Some (low-end) overhead garage doors have panels made of tempered masonite. If possible, thats the stuff you want


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I wonder what untempered masonite put in a para-rosin dipping tank would do to it... If it held up I think it would make a great seal... but don't know if it would hold up to the heat etc... I'll have to try it...

Nice talking with you at the meeting Dave!


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Anywhere that sells masonite should have tempered... don't ask the people at lowes, they don't know anything. just ask where the masonite is and look at it. The tempered stuff is dark and shiny on one side


----------



## Albert (Nov 12, 2006)

Fellows,

If you check in the paneling department at Lowes, You will find an inexpensive masonite product that has a white plastic film/laminate that will resolve the porosity issue. I'll check tomorrow and get the item #.

While you are there check and /or ask if they have a "cull cart" set up. You can find pretty good deals on damaged paneling, lumber, plywood, etc.

Albert


----------



## Albert (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey guys!

3/16th Hardboard, Item # 15486, $9.98 (Masonite)

White Panel Board, Item # 16605, $10.97 This is a hardboard product with a painted side. It is not a laminate as I had thought it was. But it looks as if it was baked on. It would probably be suitable for feeders and dividers.

Albert

PS: Ask the people that work there. Not all of them are ignorami. Many are actually quite knowledgeable. AAR


----------

